# PERDIDO RIVER BOAT LAUNCHES



## fishallyear

COMING FROM MILTON, WHERE'S THE NEAREST PERDIDO RIVER BOAT LAUNCH? DO YOU NEED BOTH FL. AND AL. LICENSES? OR JUST ONE OR THE OTHER? THANKS....


----------



## Boo Boo

I would all so like to know of boat ramps. Only one I know of is Ruby's. Are there anymore.


----------



## CatHunter

right across the street from the weigh station, follow the signs, half a mile from rubys


----------



## Boo Boo

Is that Hurst Hammock? Someone was telling me today that there is only two, one called Hurst and Rubys


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

The one across from the way station is in the Perdido River Water Managment Area. On the right hand side of the road headed west. If I'm not mistaken Hurst Hammock is closed, someone bought the property and closed the launch. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kamo

> *GENTLE WOLF (22/06/2010)*The one across from the way station is in the Perdido River Water Managment Area. On the right hand side of the road headed west. If I'm not mistaken Hurst Hammock is closed, someone bought the property and closed the launch. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Correct...Hurst Hammock has been closed for a few years now.


----------



## fishallyear

thanks for the info! Ron


----------



## Coco Solo

The WMA ramp, Sand Landing, is small and a bit steep. I launched my 175 BassTracker there with little problem but wouldn't recommend anything much larger use it. The gravel road leading to itis subject to pot holes and ruts as well. It is best suited for stumpknocker style boats, if there is such a style.

There is a nice ramp in Seminole, Alabama which is about a ten minute drive past Ruby's. It is free. It puts you out about a half a mile south of where Styx meets Perdido. 

Hurst is indeed closed.

A Florida license is required for fishingin Florida waters, possessing caughtfish in Florida watersand if landing a fish in Florida. The same rules apply in Alabama, just substitute the word Alabama for Florida. So if you have a Florida license and launch at Seminole and catch a fish in Florida and return toAlabama waterswith it, you are in violation if you don't have an Alabama license. There is an imaginary line that runs down the middle of the river that separates the two states. It is almost impossible to remain in one state as one traverses the river. It seems that the Alabama side always lures me over with great offshoots(oxbows, creeks,etc...).I am not sure as to how strictly the laws are enforced, therefore I would suggest obtaining both states' licences. I would also suggest that you have both salt and fresh if you are fishing the lower Perdidoand are planning on keeping salt species found there.

I may have all of this completely wrong. If I were you,I wouldn't believe half of whatI just wrote and Iwould highly discount the remainder!

Rick


----------



## Boo Boo

Thats just awful that there is only one that can be used, and it is not that great, there is really no parking unless you beat the bars customer there, and the ramp it self is in bad shape don't back to far because the ramp ends and just drops off.


----------



## phishermansdead

....since the sand landings got nice new signage why would the 10hp restriction not be posted...my 1648 jon 25hp would certainly launch with ease from sand landing...the restriction is also not in the area brochure either???


----------



## tightlines

I dont think there really is a restriction on horsepower at the sand landing ramp. I have launched bass boats down there many times and the man has never said anyhting to me about a 10hp rule. Also like you said its not posted. I have launched a 21ft bass boat there with no problem.


----------



## Coco Solo

The 10hp rule applies to The Pipes and Fillingim's Landing. They are both on Perdido River, too.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

You guys should read this:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-escambia-county-boat-ramp-updates-72596/


----------



## phishermansdead

Coco Solo said:


> The 10hp rule applies to The Pipes and Fillingim's Landing. They are both on Perdido River, too.


...this IS in the WMA brochure....


----------



## whipper snapper

the 10hp law is enforced. this law was put in place by n.w.f. water management. if you are launching from any n.w.f.w.m. ramp on perdido you should have no more than 10hp. if you want to launch bigger boats, you must still use ruby's or browns. 

as escambia county officials and most residents still think it is a waste of tax payers money. it appears us beulanians are still not worthy of a ramp. we are going on 12 years, trying to get a real boat ramp over here.


----------



## phishermansdead

whipper snapper said:


> the 10hp law is enforced. this law was put in place by n.w.f. water management. if you are launching from any n.w.f.w.m. ramp on perdido you should have no more than 10hp. if you want to launch bigger boats, you must still use ruby's or browns.
> 
> as escambia county officials and most residents still think it is a waste of tax payers money. it appears us beulanians are still not worthy of a ramp. we are going on 12 years, trying to get a real boat ramp over here.


....can you or anyone else please provide documentation that Sand Landing restricts use to vessels 10HP or less. I have not seen this in writing anywhere, only here in conflicting posts.... :blink:


----------



## Coco Solo

I called the NWFWMD Perdido office on Thursday and asked if there were restrictions at Sand Landing. I was told no, 10hp only at the other two. I will use that and the brochure in my defense if I was ever cited. :yes:


----------



## phishermansdead

Coco Solo said:


> I called the NWFWMD Perdido office on Thursday and asked if there were restrictions at Sand Landing. I was told no, 10hp only at the other two. I will use that and the brochure in my defense if I was ever cited. :yes:


...thanks, now I need to use it!!!


----------



## Harley56

*Yes you have to hve both !*

I put in at seminole landing . I have both license ! My friend and fishing buddy never have any problem . They are all so are about to open a new landing right next to ruby"s fish camp .

Harley56


----------



## will186

*Perdido river boat launch*

I go out to dog track and launch my 19ft Triton at the bridge. I grew up fishing Perdido and hate that there is no launch close to the bay. You think with all the land between the management area and saufley field they could put in nice public launch. I lived down the street from Hurst Hammock for 20yrs. Hated to see it close.


----------



## MGuns

I launch my 19’ Nitro at Heron Bayou (Dog Track) and it can be tricky at times. I’ve seen guys dig some deep ruts trying to get out and then that can make it difficult for others. They gun their engine trying to get out and just spin until they’re about a foot deep. The key there is pull out slowly!!


----------

